# [BOOT] UEFI / Gentoo / Win8 [RÉSOLU]

## davidou2a

Salut tout le monde, ça faisait un moment que j'etais pas passé... ma Gentoo ne me posait pas de souçis tout roulait...

J'ai changé récemment de PC pour un ASUS... avec un boot UEFI... et Windows 8 préinstallé dessus...

J'ai fait le tour des documentations anglophones mais j'avoue avoir un peu de mal a digerer tout ça, la doc d'archlinux a l'air pas trop mal...

Si je comprends bien je dois creer des partitions GPT une de 32mo en FAT pour EFI?

Que me conseillez-vous pour une install gentoo sur ce genre de plateforme? sachant que pour madame je suis contraint de lui garder un dual-boot windows 8 (misère...)

Merçi d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Salut tout le monde, ça faisait un moment que j'etais pas passé... ma Gentoo ne me posait pas de souçis tout roulait...

 

C'est pour ça que tu as oublié les les conventions de notre forum  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai fait le tour des documentations anglophones mais j'avoue avoir un peu de mal a digerer tout ça, la doc d'archlinux a l'air pas trop mal...
> 
> Si je comprends bien je dois creer des partitions GPT une de 32mo en FAT pour EFI?
> 
> Que me conseillez-vous pour une install gentoo sur ce genre de plateforme? sachant que pour madame je suis contraint de lui garder un dual-boot windows 8 (misère...)
> ...

 

Effectivement la doc arch est bien. Mais tu l'as mal lue  :Wink: 

Tu dois effectivement créer une partition en FAT32 pour installer le nécessaire de boot, mais elle doit faire au moins 100Mo, et pour une meilleure compatibilité, au moins 512Mo : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI#EFI_System_Partition

Et il faut bien que le disque soit partitionné en GPT, et que cette partition soit taggée en « EFI System Partition »

Et n'oublie pas le bon USE flag (efi-64) sur grub.

----------

## davidou2a

Effectivement ça fait longtemps j'en avais oublié les conventions...   :Embarassed: 

J'ai modifié le titre, et je vais regarder ton lien celui-la je ne l'avais pas

Merçi du conseil je vais tenter ça,  j' upperai ce sujet si jamais j'ai un probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Je t'ajoute aussi ce lien si tu veux booter un kernel signé : http://kroah.com/log/blog/2013/09/02/booting-a-self-signed-linux-kernel/

----------

## davidou2a

Salut,

Bon après moultes tentatives de garder Win8 je suis tout simplement partir de zero...

1 partition EFI de 512mo en fat32 en debut de disque avec le flag boot

1 partition swap en rapport avec ma RAM

1 partition / de 50Go en ext4

1 partition /home de 100Go en ext4

1 partition ntfs pour que j'y copie ma sauvegarde de partition de Win8...

Me restera a piger comment faire fonctionner Win8 (j'ai encore l'ancienne partition EFI) est-ce possible en copiant certains fichiers un peu à la barbare ?

ou avez-vous une idée... ?

Pour le moment j'avance bien j'ai fini le stage3 je passe à la configuration du kernel...

Merçi  :Smile: 

PS : Le kernel signé c'est par rapport au secure boot si je me trompe pas?

*** EDIT ***

J'ai pu remarquer que la doc sur funtoo.org est un peu plus "explicite" sur le sujet de l'UEFI, je vais donc m'en inspirer...

Pour Win8 bah tant pis on verra plus tard ça fera une verrue de moins sur mon DD  :Smile: 

----------

## Syl20

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Me restera a piger comment faire fonctionner Win8 (j'ai encore l'ancienne partition EFI) est-ce possible en copiant certains fichiers un peu à la barbare ?

 

Pas sûr que Windows aime ce genre de bidouille. En particulier si tu as changé l'ordre des partitions. Le plus simple est justement d'installer d'abord Windows, puis Gentoo.

Voici ce que j'ai fait avec mon portable, fourni par le boulot, avec Windows 8, qu'il est évidemment hors de question de supprimer :

- réduction des partitions Windows (avec les outils M$),

- installation de Gentoo sur l'espace disponible, compilation du noyau avec support de l'EFI,

- dual-boot avec rEFInd.

Reste à savoir dans quelle mesure l'UEFI de ton PC respecte les "standards", en matière de détection des fichiers de boot dans ta partition EFI.

----------

## davidou2a

Bon et bien je poste à partir de ma petite Gentoo... un peu tardivement.

Mon retour d’expérience est que je me suis un peu pris la tête pour rien, l'UEFI Stub ne m'apportait rien comme doc etant donné que je comptais garder un Dual-Boot... c'est surtout la doc de Grub2 et des bribes de doc ça et la qui m'ont permis d'arriver à enfin installer Gentoo sur de l'UEFI.

Néanmoins merçi  :Smile: 

Sujet CLOS  :Smile: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Bonjour à Tous

Je rouvre ce post, car je suis un peu dans le même cas que davidou2a !!

J'ai changé récemment ma "vieille "machine, pour un All in oNe

==> http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/msi-ag2712a-015eu-tout-en-un-gaming-94727.html

J'aimerais installer une Gentoo sur mon 2e SSD, mais je suis un peu perdu vu les "News" de la bête !!

2 SSD, UEFi avec un Win 8 préinstallé ...

J'ai trouvé ce Tuto ==> https://forum-fr.msi.com/index.php?topic=818.0

Voilà j'attends vos Lumières et vos Conseils !!!

Merci d'avance

P.S. Le sujet de davidou2a étant clos, merci de me dire si je dois ouvrir un new post  :Wink: 

----------

